# Movie Remakes  - What Do You Think?



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2009)

............


----------



## panther27 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nightmare on elm street for one
Personally I think there's way too many remakes happening,I think the studios are running out of ideas for scripts.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

I saw on the news this morning they are remaking
Knight Rider 
An American Werewolf In London
Children of the Corn
Child's Play
The Breakfast Club


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 26, 2009)

I was actually just thinking about this the other day, and I could only think of ONE remake that I actually enjoyed, and that was Father of the Bride, the original with Spencer Tracy and Elizabeth Taylor, and the remake with Steve Martin and Diane Keaton. 

They're also remaking Harvey, which makes me upset. Nobody can compare to Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I saw on the news this morning they are remaking
Knight Rider 
An American Werewolf In London
Children of the Corn
Child's Play
* The Breakfast Club*_

 
How do you even remake The Breakfast Club.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The children's programming that my son watches nowadays is bad enough, I mean what the heck happened to Disney? Now I feel like they are going to ruin my childhood by remaking some of my favorites.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 26, 2009)

^^ I never saw the Original ...so I haven't a clue


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 26, 2009)

You guys, I think we're generally running out of ideas... I mean in music there's almost no new instrumentals, most are samples of older songs...


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess they ran out of asian horror films to remake?
I personally really liked Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, but not more so than Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 27, 2009)

Barbarella is being remade.

It seems totally hit or miss with remakes for me. I think the studios are trying to cash in on some successful remake trends... thinking with the technology they have now it could be better. I hope they don't ruin any movies I already <3


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, I'm generally not a fan of remakes, especially since most of the times the original is better. I remember watching the Thomas Crown Affair remake really killed it for me....I loved the original with Steve McQueen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like original ideas, and remakes aren't original...


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 27, 2009)

i prefer the original, that said i am seeing the remake of halloween 2 tonight.. though in my defense it is really not a direct remake, he just uses the same characters.


----------



## MissCrystal (Aug 27, 2009)

somes movies are classics and shouldn't be remade ... i bet you anything if they remake the breakfast club it will be full of sex ... lol


----------



## Modmom (Aug 27, 2009)

No, not Breakfast Club! Leave it alone!  LOL   I would never watch a remake of that...the original is such a classic and a bit part of my 80's childhood.


----------



## kaylabella (Aug 27, 2009)

They CAN'T remake The Breakfast Club! It's pretty much perfect the way it is, they shouldn't mess with it. Ever.

I do think that a remake of Poltergeist would be cool, especially with everything they can do with effects now, as long as it doesn't go too over the top.
And Fame looks absolutely fantastic from the previews, of course I never saw the original.


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2009)

I will boycott. I'm a 80's child and I wont accept it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just imagine how lame it would be if they remade The Goonies! My favorite movie of all time!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 28, 2009)

i saw the remake of halloween 2 last night, was soo dissapointed


----------



## DOLLface (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh, remakes, where to begin?

I think about remakes quite frequently because of the slew of horror films being remade (thank you, Platinum Dunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

It's not that I am opposed to them because obviously there are some films that can stand to be remade and if a remake's good, it gives you a new way to enjoy a classic, but why did they have to touch my beloved An American Werewolf in London?!?! I was very pleased that the Rosemary's Baby and The Birds remakes got canceled last year, so I'm hoping that the same happens for AAWIL because some movies just shouldn't be touched (sadly it's too late for Psycho). I'm holding onto hope for A Nightmare on Elm Street and Poltergeist to be at least decent.

I also wish that foreign films wouldn't be remade for American audiences only a year or so after release.

I'm going to try to compile a list of all the upcoming horror remakes, so I'll definitely post if it comes together.


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 30, 2009)

remakes, especially 80s remakes need to be stopped.  granted some of the original 80s movies were crappy but i still think to remake it is still butchering them up in some kind of way.  as a huge fan of 80s horror movies (including the bad), i'm definitely not a fan of the remakes!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 30, 2009)

Classic need to remain untouched.
I can understand it if a movie with a good premise was previously executed poorly and a remake needs to be done, but a lot of the movies that are being remade are almost iconic and there's no reason to remake them.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it is utter crap - for the most part (I am looking forward to Tron cos that looks seexxxxay). The 80's was the golden age of cinema IMO. Some of my favorite movies are from that decade! I don't see why these writers just can't come up with some new and original ideas and stop messing what is already great. Whats next Blade Runner!? Aliens..? The Breakfast Club? Can you just imagine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sickening to think about.

I dunno, maybe I'm just turning into one of those old people who say "Back in my day" or "when I was young" or "movies these days are not what they used to be!."


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

Not fan of remakes, I prefer the original.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 1, 2009)

what the heck!?! leave the breakfast club alone! it's amazing and if they re-did it nwo it would lack the charm the original had... it's be like watching an extra long episode of the oc or something!

horror re-makes are hit and miss too. some i like (hills have eyes for example) and some are just rubbish (the ring for example)

but yeah i think that studios are short for ideas at the moment. every other film is a bloody re-make at the moment!


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 1, 2009)

Booooooo to most remakes.  I can't believe they are remaking Breakfast Club.  Judd Nelson as John Bender was my future ex-husband when I was a teen, you can't touch him. 

(Not really safe for work)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eifZlYwmDj4


----------



## panther27 (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^Judd Nelson is so hot


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 2, 2009)

The Breakfast Club IMO should never be touched.  If you can't improve upon a movie then you should just leave it alone!

The 80's had some classics that should never be touched...
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
The Breakfast Club
Dirthy Dancing
Top Gun
Sixteen Candles

...the list goes on.  I mean come on leave the 80's alone already.  It's bad enough that the fashion comes back but do we need bad remakes as well???


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_^^^^Judd Nelson is so hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know! Back then I was like, "Why can't he go to _my_ school?


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 4, 2009)

Mtv is suppose to remake the Rocky Horror Picture Show.Like,what the fucking Hell?!No way.They cannot do that.=|


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 4, 2009)

As a general rule of thumb remakes should not be done!! I can't think of ONE remake that was better than the original. The only time that happens is when the person has never seen the original to begin with! 

Even tv remakes are stupid - like 90210 and Melrose Place. Honestly, it doesn't even have to require a lot of effort, just change the name to Brentwood or West Hollywood and change around the names and places. They're even too lazy to do that!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_As a general rule of thumb remakes should not be done!! I can't think of ONE remake that was better than the original. The only time that happens is when the person has never seen the original to begin with! 

Even tv remakes are stupid - like 90210 and Melrose Place. Honestly, it doesn't even have to require a lot of effort, just change the name to Brentwood or West Hollywood and change around the names and places. They're even too lazy to do that!!_

 

i know !! i used to watch 90210 when i was like 10 and the remake is so dumb its just like laguna beach .. and now Melrose Place !! whats next i guess hollywood is running out of ideas for tv, why not just play re-runs of the orginal they would get wayy more viewers then the new bs.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2009)

i loved the original 90210 and i actually like the re-make version of it!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Mtv is suppose to remake the Rocky Horror Picture Show.Like,what the fucking Hell?!No way.They cannot do that.=|_

 

No!!! Say it isn't so... things that come out of MTV production studios do not mesh with RHPS in my opinion =/


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 10, 2009)

It depends on the movie being remade, but movies from the 80's and early 90's No.. its too soon! 

And I am 100% against the remake of the Breakfast Club... how can they touch a cult classic like that ? thats like remaking the wizard of Oz, it just isn't gonna work.


----------

